# Build Dirk a perfect Dallas team



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

C: Tyson Chandler / Cliff Robinson
PF: Dirk Nowitzki / Danny Fortson
SF: Vladimir Radmanovic / Lee Nailon
SG: Josh Howard / Marquis Daniels
PG: Andre Miller / Gary Payton

Don't ruin the thread with horrible Shaq/Dirk/Tmac/Kobe/Kidd lineups (star powered), make it somewhat realistic


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll try to make it with current players at/near their prime

C: Stromile Swift
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
SF: Josh Howard
SG: Michael Redd
PG: Steve Nash


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm sorry if mine really sucks I'm not good at trade proposals or line up options, but here's my dream team, sorry for being bland and liking the old players.


C: Tyson Chandler / Cliff Robinson/ Erick Dampier
PF: Dirk Nowitzki / Ausin Croshere
SF: Antwan Jamison/ Quinten Richardson 
SG: Josh Howard / Marquis Daniels/ Michael Finley
PG: Steve Nash / Kirk Hinrich / Jason Terry/ Devin Harris/ Nick Van Exel

man, I like all the point guards we've had!


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

The following are a moderately realistic, hypothetical team....

PG- Jason Kidd
SG- Joe Johnson (I guess Finley is a poor man's version in his current state)
SF- Josh Howard
PF- Dirk Nowitzki
C- Steven Hunter

I think that Terry did a Bang-Up job in the playoffs, but at times the team did have problems finding a shot. As well as he played, Terry is simply not a pass first PG. In other systems, that would be ok. However, in a team with so many offensive options, a PG in the Kidd- Nash mould would prove invaluable.

Joe Johnson is basically a younger Finley. So, if Finley manages to regain his shot and get healthy, then he can still be useful- although he's lost a step. Johnson is better defensively, although Fin was no slouch back in the day. Really, what we need here is a person to hit the open 3, penetrate and dish, create his own shot occasionally and defend the perimeter.

Hunter might seem a bit strange, but I think a young banger is what the doctor ordered. Hunter's defensive game is actually very nice. He has a great feel for shot blocking and disrupting the opponents play around the hoop. His back to the basket offensive game is also improving quite a bit. He was probably the best player off the bench after Jim Jackson for the Suns.

Joe and Hunter are FA's and Kidd is constantly rumoured in trades. That's my justification for my "somewhat realistic" stance.


ADDITION: I'll just add that I considered both Chandler and Dalembert for the centre position. However, value-wise, I think Hunter is far more economical. He does basically the same thing as both of those guys, and will go for a fraction of the price. The Mavs do need a mean banger inside, so that Dirk's improving, but still deficient defence can be masked by a shot-blocking presence.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Perfect Ehhhh

PG | Tony Parker | Jason Terry | Earl Boykins
SG | Michael Redd | Bruce Bowen | Brent Barry
SF | Josh Howard | Kyle Korver | Rodrick Wolf
PF | Dirk Nowitzki | Luis Scola | Danny Fortson
CC | Dalembert | Kwame Brown | Darko Milicic

:biggrin: There you go...
I was looking to combine alot of good shooters, players with athletic ability, good defenders and people with hustle and toughness.

*Shooters*
Dirk
Redd
Terry
Bowen
Korver
Barry 
Boykins

*Athletes*
Parker
Howard
Redd
Dirk
Dalembert
Kwame 
Terry
Wolf
Boykins

*Defenders*
Howard 
Dalembert
Redd(?)
Bowen
Scola
Kwame
Darko :angel: 

*Hustle/Toughness*
Howard
Dalembert
Bowen
Scola
Boykins 
Fortson

And of course most of that roster is fairly young, the main exceptions being Fortson, Bowen and Barry.

Beat that


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

PG- Steve Nash
SG- Joe Johnson - this guy rocks
SF- Richard Jefferson
PF- Dirk Nowitzki
C- Stromile Swift


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

LMAO at the people who had Na$h in there.....

PG: Knight/Harris
SG: Stack/Marquis/Ron Murray
SF: JHo/Fin
PF: Dirk/KVH/Al
C: Damp/Jonathon Bender

We don't need any major changes, just a few subtle changes will do me fine, this is actually an attainable line up in comparison to others and could take us all the way to the top IMO.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> LMAO at the people who had Na$h in there.....
> 
> PG: Knight/Harris
> SG: Stack/Marquis/Ron Murray
> ...


Your too obsessed with Brevin Knight man, he is only did well last season because he was the only ball handler on the Bobcats and had to create..for everyone. Damp showed how good he was in the playoffs and no way Jonathon Bender is a Center



> We don't need any major changes, just a few subtle changes will do me fine, this is actually an attainable line up in comparison to others and could take us all the way to the top IMO.


When I said realistic, I meant not some crazy stacked lineup


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

PG- Hinrich
SG- McGrady (we could have had him last yr our deal was better then the roxs)
SF- Kirelenko
PF- Nowitzki
C- Magloire


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yours is bordering on the realms of unrealisticness, I do like the Magloire and Hinrich picks however


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

1. Steve Nash 
2. Van Excel from a couple years ago in that playoff run
3. Finley
4. Dirk
5. Dan Gadzuric

bench:
Rafael Araujo
Jalen Rose
Gerald Green
Nate Robinson

I think this team would come out of the west


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought this was suppose to be realistic? Like, a lineup that could possibly happen after this offseason. Not all this crazy stuff I'm seeing.

PG - Devin Harris
SG - Jerry Stackhouse
SF - Josh Howard
PF - Dirk Nowitzki
C - Tyson Chandler


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

C: Samuel Dalembert/ Cliff Robinson
PF: Dirk Nowitzki / Keith Van Horn
SF: Josh Howard / Bruce Bowen
SG: Paul Pierce/ Jerry Stackhouse
PG: Jason Terry/ Devin Harris


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

lol mine was tres unrealistic! just dreamin it would have taken a whole lot of incredibly lucky GMing to get a team like tht


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Rasheed Wallace
Dirk
Howard
Darius Miles
Jason Kidd

Nelly would be proud of this one 
All the 3s would come from the bigs. :laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

aussiewill said:


> C: Damp/*Jonathon Bender*


If Bender ever took a bump from a real Center, he'd have a career-ending injury, if he doesn't already.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

my realistic team tht i would say has a very very very good chance of winning a title would be

Harris / Terry / Armstrong
Pierce / Daniels
Howard / Lynch
Nowitzki / Horry / Ruffin
Dampier / Gadzuric


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Your too obsessed with Brevin Knight man, he is only did well last season because he was the only ball handler on the Bobcats and had to create..for everyone. Damp showed how good he was in the playoffs and no way Jonathon Bender is a Center
> 
> 
> When I said realistic, I meant not some crazy stacked lineup


You can hope like all hell that Jet will be our man for the PG job, but your kidding yourself if you believe he can be a true PG and construct our offence. We just need a role player and Knight is exactly that. I am going to stick to my guns, I'm not some weak *** ******* who backs down just because people disagree with me, I will remain adament that my lineup would be prove to be a success, so i stand by my arguments and validate them. As for Bender, yeah there are a lot of 7'2" 280lbs guys in the league . The league now days is full of smaller and much more atheletic big men in todays day and age, so he wouldn't be out of place at the 5. Well we played Dirk a lot at the 5, so why would Bender be any worse there, tell me that.

As for your realistic statement, I don't know why your leaving it after my post, mine was actaully obtainable in comparison to all those who had Na$h, Pierce, Kirilenko and Jamison.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> You can hope like all hell that Jet will be our man for the PG job, but your kidding yourself if you believe he can be a true PG and construct our offence. We just need a role player and Knight is exactly that.


Did I say that JT would be our ideal PG? No. I just don't think Brevin Knight is the man for the job for a few reasons.
*A) *The reason he did so well in Charlotte was because he was basically the only player who could dribble the ball upcourt for them without ****ing up. On a team, someone has to pass others the ball and Brevin Knight just was that guy.
*B) *He can't shoot at all, he couldn't hit the Ocean in the Pacific. With Dirk as our main guy commanding double teams, we need a shooter on the perimeter to take some pressure off. Notice how JT had a career season this year, led by his amazing shooting?



aussiewill said:


> I am going to stick to my guns, I'm not some weak *** ******* who backs down just because people disagree with me, I will remain adament that my lineup would be prove to be a success, so i stand by my arguments and validate them. As for Bender, yeah there are a lot of 7'2" 280lbs guys in the league . The league now days is full of smaller and much more atheletic big men in todays day and age, so he wouldn't be out of place at the 5. Well we played Dirk a lot at the 5, so why would Bender be any worse there, tell me that.


Well, where did I call you a weakass *******? I think it's great your "sticking to your guns", I', just giving my opinion. As for Bender, NBA.com has him at 7'0 220 lbs. Which is, basically, the same as Dirk. He is quickly becoming extremely injury prone and isn't improving like some said. Yes, Dirk played Center, and look how well that turned out? We had one of our worst seasons in the Cuban-era and Dirk had his worst season. We move him back to PF and he's 3rd in MVP voting. Bender is not a C, big deal if he's tall, he doesn't play like a Center and nor should he. As Pacers Fan said, a real bump and theres 50 games he's out for.



> As for your realistic statement, I don't know why your leaving it after my post, mine was actaully obtainable in comparison to all those who had Na$h, Pierce, Kirilenko and Jamison.


Now, this wasn't directed at your comment of " We don't need any major changes, just a few subtle changes will do me fine, this is actually an attainable line up in comparison to others and could take us all the way to the top IMO." I was merely agreeing and enforing my point of saying " No crazy stacked lineups". With realistic, I mean just a bit different.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Did I say that JT would be our ideal PG? No. I just don't think Brevin Knight is the man for the job for a few reasons.
> *A) *The reason he did so well in Charlotte was because he was basically the only player who could dribble the ball upcourt for them without ****ing up. On a team, someone has to pass others the ball and Brevin Knight just was that guy.
> *B) *He can't shoot at all, he couldn't hit the Ocean in the Pacific. With Dirk as our main guy commanding double teams, we need a shooter on the perimeter to take some pressure off. Notice how JT had a career season this year, led by his amazing shooting?
> 
> ...



LOL, my lineup was the only realistic lot that has come out yet. The rest of you are packing the team with stellar players that would require some really stupid managerial skills on behalf of other teams. Bag Knight all you want, but if you think that we could get Miller or Payton without ripping ourselfves off, then you are kidding yourself. As for Jet having a career season, well thats quite obviousy with his shooting %'s, but he wasn't even close to his career best as far as assists go. We are accussed all the time of having no structure to our offence and Knight's addition IMO would change this. You all seem to think as well that the pick n roll is the only offensive move we have, give me a break, lmao. AJ will have his own scheme to run with next year and we can expect subtle changes in the offence. 

Say what you will that Knight is a crap shooter yatta yatta yatta, no ****! But his passing, ball handling skills and quick hands make up for that. Besides Stack should be starting next year, so we wont have a problem with getting our shots off, he would gladly take up the slack from Knight's perimeter ineptness. 

Now when I said I am going to stick to my guns and not be a weak *** *******, I am refering to all the people who get challenged by someone higher in authority and then fold and do a complete 180, thats what I meant by that .

Now to Bender, yes he is a gamble and I am fully aware of that, but if you where to see if Cuban would be willing to take a risk, then the chances are he will. He is a smart man and knows when to take these gambles, so if he did then if would likely pay off. Now as you and a Pacer fan said, he isn't a C, yack yack yack, well its quite obvious that he is a 4/5 and has played time in the middle when he had the chance. Now he would be coming off the bench as our spark player IMO and can get in the middle and cause havoc with his atheleticism. The fact that he would take a bump and then go down is really all speculation. There are not many bigger guys than him that are bangers, in fact there is only 1 guy, someone you might know as Mr. O'Neal. And who would we have on him hmmmm I wonder.... gee Damp might be doing all that work I think! Bender would be far better than all this continual small ball bull **** with Dirk at the 5. Bender has quickness and size and the likelyhood of him having someone own him with their size and brutal power is quite minimal.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bender would be great to get, IMO, but he isn't a Center


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Theo! said:


> Bender would be great to get, IMO, but he isn't a Center


If you want him then feel free to call Cuban and explain your ideas. Indiana will gladly take ANYONE for Bender with less than a 3 year contract.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I honestly don't know lol. I told Theo that i would make one after i think about it but i have no other players. Guess i would be a horrible GM then lol.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> If you want him then feel free to call Cuban and explain your ideas. Indiana will gladly take ANYONE for Bender with less than a 3 year contract.


Since you lost Reggie you will need a experienced capaigner like Fin, I would do that trade in a blink of an eye!


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

eh what i posted is pretty realistic

PG- Harris / Terry / Armstrong
SG- Pierce / Daniels
SF- Howard / Lynch
PF- Nowitzki / Horry / Ruffin
C- Dampier / Gadzuric


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PG - Jamaal Tinsley
SG - Jason Richardson
SF - Josh Howard
PF - Dirk
C - Jamaal Magloire


You got the distributor and great passer in Tinsley, you got the secondary scorer in Richardson to take pressure off of Dirk offensively, you have the defender and energy player in Josh Howard, and you have a bruising center in the middle in Magliore.


----------



## Mr.Palmer (Mar 23, 2005)

How the hell is a line-up realistic when it has Josh Howard playing the 2?


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i have him playing the 3


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

maverette04131 said:


> I'm sorry if mine really sucks I'm not good at trade proposals or line up options, but here's my dream team, sorry for being bland and liking the old players.
> 
> 
> C: Tyson Chandler / Cliff Robinson/ Erick Dampier
> ...


5 point guards, and dampier and finley playing third string..................................................now thats my kind of team.:clap::biggrin:


----------

